# tubes and 1/2 steel



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

Do you thing that 2040 tubes that are double will be enuff for 1/2 steel at 38 inch draw or should i use 1842 at 36 inch draw and that is doubled to and do you guys thing either of this are good for hunting happy to see what you have to say


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

I can tell you this: I can't hunt with a slingshot in my state. But I have no doubt that double 1842s and .44 lead are a lethal combination. .44 lead and 1/2" steel are roughly the same weight.


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

Ok thx it seems like it would hurt just a little if you get bit by it gut a little lol thx poekoelan


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

Do you think it would penetrate a rabbit or just the force of it would kill it


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Not sure if it would penetrate or not. But slingshots kill best by blunt force trauma anyway. Let me put it this way: I bet double 1842s and .38 lead would most certainly penetrate it, but I think the .44s and 1842s would be a more reliable killer even if it didn't penetrate. For what it's worth, sometimes I get penetration on free standing steel cans, but not always.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Some people in this forum use 2040 double and 1/2 inch steel for target shooting. With 1842, you can hunt..i have killed doves with it.


----------

